# Found: Fly Box at Claybanks



## Foxy Carp (Aug 23, 2002)

I found a flybox at the west claybanks parking lot at the Pere Marquette river. I'm not too sure how to go about this, but just give me a breif description of the flies and the color of the box and I'll get them back to you.


----------



## timknight (Nov 11, 2004)

I think this may be my 14year old sons fly box. This is really great if it was as he is a new fly fisherman and it has some hand tyed flies that he just had made the night before he lost it. 
Description: Army Green on the outside, 3.5 inches wide, 6 inches long. White inside with round magnets on each corner. May have 4 popper flies for Bass. Has egg patterned hand tyes and assorted flies. Also may have some ant type flies. On the outside it has an emblem with a circle "Fly Case, Made in the USA" with a fish in the middle.
My son lost this on a day fish trip- he thought he put it in his pocket while changing flies in the middle of the river. He must have missed his pocket. 
This would be a great surprise if this is his box. His name is 
Graham Knight
541 Leggatt
Grand Haven, MI 49417.
Please also post a reply if you think it is his box- we will be checking. Thanks so very much!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

This is what this site is all about. It will be great if this box gets back to is't rightful owner.


----------

